# [WaterCooling Project] The Artic One



## r1sKas (Jul 25, 2011)

*[WaterCooling Project] The Ms. White on TJ07*

Hello my friends,

After a beatifull modding project, called Orange Line v2.0 (you can check in my Facebook page)
 I'm going to start a new one, and this will be a Miss 


Hardware used:
Case: Silverstone TJ07 Windowed
PSU: BeQuiet Dark Rok Pro 850W
MotherBoard: ECS P67H2-A
CPU: Intel 2500K
GPU: Crossfire Sapphire 6870
RAMS: 16GB Avexir Core Series
SSD: 2x Kingston 120GB HyperX SSD

Watercooling pieces:
2x Swiftech 655 pump
EK HF CPU block
EK 240 and 480 Radiators
2x EK 6870 Block acetal (EK bridge)
White Arctic Ice Dragon Cooling liquid
2x EK 250 Multioption reservoir

Gaming Gear:
QPad OM-75
Qpad CT White Large
CoolerMaster Sirus HeadSet
Microsoft SideWinder x4 (looking for a white one)


The Miss White is proudly sponsored by:






SilverStone






ECS EliteGroup







and the best brand in WaterCooling, thanks Gregor.

EKWaterBlocks







BeQuiet!








Ice Dragon Cooling







ColdZero!






Aquatuning.de 






Avexir 







QPAD 








Kingston







CM Storm​
Thanks


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2011)

You'll like working in the TJ07, especially when you take it apart.  Everything is screws and no rivets.


----------



## r1sKas (Jul 26, 2011)

That sounds nice, even for more mod


----------



## r1sKas (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello,

The case just arrived today, and know i see why TJ07 is such a good case!

It is just beautiful





































I will be very pleasured to work in this case!! Lets see how it will be 

Regards


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2011)

Artic....is this being done in white?


----------



## r1sKas (Jul 29, 2011)

OH yea


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2011)

cool, interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## Dreadnought33 (Jul 29, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## r1sKas (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you mates 



a Litle comparation with my old project

























It is a big pretty case too 

Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Jul 31, 2011)

Yea, stay tunned 

Today i was working in my beauty and there is some pics =P


























Oh yea, Lamptron goes too paint too 
















Everything that will be painted in this box ;D




















a few pics  too

















within a week we won't have updates since i'm going in holidays, but some material will start arriving 

Stay tunned for this beauty 

Cheers !


----------



## r1sKas (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello guys 

I have good news!

The case is white already, take a look!

























Also i would like to show my new motherboard 































I would like to introduce my new sponsors,





and the best brand in WaterCooling, thanks Gregor.






Updates very soon !


----------



## mATrIxLord (Aug 9, 2011)

sub'ed.... waiting to se moar pics.... case looks very sexy in that color..


----------



## r1sKas (Aug 10, 2011)

I love this sweety ;D

All painted in a beautifull white!!! 









































Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Aug 10, 2011)

Now the board on my lady 



























********


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2011)

Look decent in white.  Did you have the case painted professionally?


----------



## cupang (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah i`m also curious how you paint that beautifully.
it looks like silverstone make the white edition. hahaha very cool


----------



## r1sKas (Aug 11, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Look decent in white.  Did you have the case painted professionally?



Yea, i sent it to my father's office, and there friends paint with White BMW 




cupang said:


> yeah i`m also curious how you paint that beautifully.
> it looks like silverstone make the white edition. hahaha very cool



Oh yea, it looks very sexy


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks very nice. Get this done promptly but don't rush. Can't wait to see it but I want to see a good looking final product  *subbed


----------



## r1sKas (Aug 27, 2011)

Here i got some news guys, some good hardware to start the mod (when i back to work)

a Huge Thanks to my sponsors!











Here we got 2x Kingston SSDNow 100 V+ 96GB 












And from BeQuiet a new PSU and my full cooling fans 






6x 120mm SilentWings and 2x 90mm SilentWings fans!





and a PSU Dark Power Pro 850W!










Probably im gonna use this car spray for my fans 






Cheers


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2011)

Sub'd.  Looks awesome, going to follow this build


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## r1sKas (Sep 3, 2011)

EK WATERBLOCKS ON THE WAYYYYYYYYYYY! 






- CoolStream RAD XT 480
- CoolStream RAD XT 240
- Supreme HF Nickel EN
- 2x Multioption x2 RES 250 Advanced
































































A huge thanks to Gregor from EK!







Cheers


----------



## t_ski (Sep 4, 2011)

r1sKas said:


>



What are these?  Are they the new anti-cyclone pieces for the cylinder reservoirs?


----------



## r1sKas (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh yea, yes they are!

This ones are the advanced, they have that in the interior, i think it would be very nice in the midle of the liquid


----------



## r1sKas (Sep 9, 2011)

My White Army 
















Lovely yea? xD


----------



## r1sKas (Sep 19, 2011)

For this build i asked myself...

"What coolant shall i use??" I was thinking in a blue or maybe clear... but wait!!! White is possible?

After a search, i found the Ice Dragon Cooling Coolant, a High quality Coolant!

This are ones of the best coolants, and for sure the pretty beautiful ones, so i have to thanks Andrew Hayes for the information on the coolant!

I have to announce my new sponsor






www.icedragoncooling.com


----------



## stephen0205 (Sep 20, 2011)

this is gonna look nice when done. Like the case


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the TJ07.

That middle case don't half look like a transformer


----------



## r1sKas (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for the slowly updates i'm giving you, but with the university, i dont have alot of time for something unless the study...

There is my Excelent liquid!! So really white!! 

Whiter then milk 




















It is nice? 

Regards


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 10, 2011)

r1sKas said:


> I'm sorry for the slowly updates i'm giving you, but with the university, i dont have alot of time for something unless the study...
> 
> There is my Excelent liquid!! So really white!!
> 
> ...




got milk ?


----------



## r1sKas (Nov 6, 2011)

A Small update ;D
My new CPU

Intel 2500K












Now i'm waiting for my frontal panel customized!

Cheers


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 7, 2011)

r1sKas said:


> A Small update ;D
> My new CPU
> 
> Intel 2500K
> ...



Congrats on the nice new CPU.  Hoping get one myself one of these days...when I get the money...maybe...

Seriously though, it's the best bang for the buck out there right now.  The new Q6600.


----------



## r1sKas (Nov 26, 2011)

What about this new update? 






















Big stuff in a big girl


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

Subscribed, I love TJ07's!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 27, 2011)

tag... im subbed


----------



## r1sKas (Dec 9, 2011)

Some updates for this fantastic build with the help of Aquatuning.de 

Huge thanks to Christian 





Hint: The CF will be greeeeat 

Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Dec 20, 2011)

Some material top 

































Cumps


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice build, subscribed...

Cumps Tuga


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

Have you thought about painting the inside white as well? it would make it look a whole lot better!


----------



## r1sKas (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks m8 



I will try to leave the inside in silver, since i'm using silver fittings, and all blocks nickel, so that we could see the interior...

If i don't like the look, i m8 paint with white


----------



## Huddo93 (Jan 14, 2012)

I think the White/Silver theme will work since you are using other silver colored materials throughout the build.

Looking great so far, Subbed!


----------



## r1sKas (Jan 18, 2012)

Im glad to announce my 2 news sponsors!


Avexir will help me in this build with 16GB of Avexir Core Series





And QPAD with some great gaming material !





Thank you very much!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 18, 2012)

r1sKas said:


> I'm sorry for the slowly updates i'm giving you, but with the university, i dont have alot of time for something unless the study...
> 
> There is my Excelent liquid!! So really white!!
> 
> ...



it would suck if you got the cups mixed up


----------



## r1sKas (Jan 19, 2012)

Huge thanks to QPAD that helped me with those fantastic white pieces for my build 

QPAD OM-75 e QPAD CT WHITE LARGE










































For now, what left to start building the watercooling system, is the fittings, wich i'm trying to have a talk with bitspower, but is difficult... lets see whats going on 

Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we got some BIG UPDATES, thanks to Kingston!

2 Fantastic Kingston 120GB HyperX SSD for this build! 





















Cheers!


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 9, 2012)

There is a UNIQUE pick for you see how the front gonna be 





HUGE THANKS TO COLDZERO.EU






Coldzero!


Take a look to the new Coldzero website! Fantastic!

More updates soon!

;D


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 10, 2012)

Dude how do you get all those sponsors?


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 10, 2012)

Hard work =P


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 16, 2012)

What arrived today :=)


16GB Avexir Core Series!





















And the fantastic Cooler Master Sirus 5.1 headset !

5.1 on the way! Really amazing, and the sound... GOSH!

















STAY STUNNED !


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 16, 2012)

That is some cool looking ram there.  Never heard of that brand, but would like to see them in action.


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 16, 2012)

They do like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhSIUc49PEY&feature=related

I will try to mod it, and replace with white leds...


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 27, 2012)

Stay tunned, updates coming!

Lightbox, front panel, and probably new GPU update!

cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 27, 2012)

It feels so good, when we see our work getting even more congratulated from brands and modders, and that's i am really proud of my work!

I would like to introduce my biggest sponsor for this project, with the help of *Darren McPhee and Sasa Marinkovic (Sr. Product Marketing Manager, Graphics from AMD)*

Together, they provide the fantastic upgrade in GPU for this project!

AMD RADEON







Huge thanks to AMD, Sasa and Darren for this fantastic support.

STAY TUNNED!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 27, 2012)

r1sKas said:


> It feels so good, when we see our work getting even more congratulated from brands and modders, and that's i am really proud of my work!
> 
> I would like to introduce my biggest sponsor for this project, with the help of *Darren Mpchee and Sasa Marinkovic (Sr. Product Marketing Manager, Graphics from AMD)*
> 
> ...



Lucky! What are they sendin' ya?


----------



## r1sKas (Feb 27, 2012)

At the moment one 7970


----------



## trickson (Feb 27, 2012)

r1sKas said:


> Thank you mates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See now I would love to have that CmStacker case there. I have one now and just love it.


----------



## r1sKas (Mar 16, 2012)

My GPU just arrived!

She is a pretty good girl 































Huge thanks to Darren from AMD for this beauty!

More updates soon!

The Frontal will arrive soon


----------



## r1sKas (Mar 19, 2012)

Today arrived my frontal and a few pieces for the build









White acrylic piece to the EK cpu block  









The front panel:










The little box with white leds ;D















WOOOOOOOOOOOW 





My lightbox, with 1m of white leds




















and the 2 top acrylics









I'm gonna paint the frontal to match the rest of the case, will be hard, but lets see how it will be










Soon more pics!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2012)

Love the lighting!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2012)

subscribed!
Lovely build you have here! cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 5, 2012)

I will try to paint in the same colour now, first the primary, then the same as the case.

Here we get a few pics of the midplate "mounted", but still miss some cuts for the WC.


















Also i'm waiting from the Bitspower repply for the fabulous fittings 

Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 5, 2012)

I spend an hour for removing the letters from the front, and was hard, but is done 

Next week it goes for the paint to match the case 

**


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 6, 2012)

Wich one, 1 or 2??

I m8 choose the 2, but with push and pull in the 240 radiator, adding 2 more fans, the 7 and 8, because its for CPU.

So 4 in 480 and 4 in 240.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)

Is your plan to put both of these rads in the bottom PSU area?  I can say from my experience that I could not fit fans on the right right of my rad by the PSU because there was not enough room.  I really doubt you would be able to put both rad under there, even if you only had fans on one side.


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Is your plan to put both of these rads in the bottom PSU area?  I can say from my experience that I could not fit fans on the right right of my rad by the PSU because there was not enough room.  I really doubt you would be able to put both rad under there, even if you only had fans on one side.



I entered them now, and it fix... with the 12 fans the problem are the tubing, but with only one side of fans, there is no problem.


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 6, 2012)

Take a look to this fantastic Phanteks ;D













The looking Ram's Avexir










































Nice?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)

Your rad must be thinner than mine then.  Come to think of it, mine's pretty thick


----------



## r1sKas (Apr 6, 2012)

Its an EK!?


----------



## kaosII (May 13, 2012)

Looking beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## micropage7 (May 14, 2012)

looks sleek and simple
thats pretty match with white


----------



## anonymous6366 (May 17, 2012)

its lookin swagged out with that white on white on white!


----------



## r1sKas (May 30, 2012)

Hi,

My repainted front painel just arrived... i think this is the best we can do. It was painted 2 times, and i think it from the case was black, so it makes a "dark white" in the case... what doesnt happens in the acrylic.





















Bitspower on the way!





Over 50 fittings 









My little spy ;D


























The Lampton FC5 and dvd drive slot in holes










News soon!


----------



## Arkaridge (May 31, 2012)

I'm starting to think all cases look better in white. It's looking great so far. =D


----------



## r1sKas (Jun 1, 2012)

Next Step: Wait for the new GPU (if it comes) and make 2 holes in the top acrylic for the filling of 2 reservoirs

Today i just entered the lamptron and check it ;D


































*****


----------



## r1sKas (Aug 7, 2012)

After 2 times painted, this 3rd one was just amazing to match the colors!

























What you think about it?


----------

